
The Supreme Backdoor Factory: JXplorer Clones - based2
https://dfir.it/blog/2019/02/26/the-supreme-backdoor-factory/
======
based2
[https://securitylab.github.com/research/octopus-scanner-
malw...](https://securitylab.github.com/research/octopus-scanner-malware-open-
source-supply-chain)

